# savate



## progressivetactics (Jul 15, 2003)

Does Savate do any low line kicks, or are all the kicks above the waist?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 15, 2003)

As I understand it, Savate uses a full cross-section of multi-level kicks.  The more difficult high kicks just get more press is all (just like in most other arts which use kicks, I guess).

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 16, 2003)

I know savate is a shoe art....i was just curious if they do obliques, hatchets, sword kicks...etc.... 

How about hands?  Tae Kwon Do is known as a kicking art....and the normal claim is 90/10 hands to feet, but I think in reality it is probably closer to 75/25.

Is Savate a French Tae Kwon Do, since its claim is kicking?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 16, 2003)

It's more like French kick-boxing. There's heavy use of the foot plus Western boxing style punches in the sport (traditionally, open-hand slaps for self-defense).


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 16, 2003)

has there been any famous savate practioners come from the art?


----------



## westernwarrior (Jul 16, 2003)

Depends on what you mean by famous. Vigny was one of the most renowned. He taught a blend of kick-boxing, wrestling, knife, cane, and various other weapons to form a very self-defense oriented art. But a lot of savatuers were killed in the world wars and haven't fully recovered. I remember a savate guy in the first UFC. If I remember correctly, he won his first two fights but got armbarred by Gracie. Savate is so interesting. I really need to find a good school.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jul 17, 2003)

Savate does have lowline kicks. And punches are the same as those used in boxing. 

Definately Great Stuff!!!!


----------



## ahlspiess (Jul 21, 2003)

I think Savate uses low kicks.  This is especially in self defense.  Would Lutte Parisienne be the preferable French Art to study instead of the French kickboxing?  It would be stupid to use high kicks because they take too long to reach the target.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

There's a Savate movie coming on soon--I'm going to tape it. There's an old one too!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2003)

See here:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9621


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 21, 2003)

seen that  savate movie on cable just the other day.......

I am still getting the sh*ts from it!!!!!!


HATED  IT!!!!!!!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2003)

It was awful--no doubt. Avoid it at all costs!


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 21, 2003)

i like how it was another 'kumite' with fighters from China, and all over the world (well...8 places to be exact), and included also a caporiera stylist...all made it to this little texas town...All these foreigners made it to the corner of texas and mexico because they heard of this $500 purse for 1st place.....
and yet...none of the locals heard of the railroad coming through thier own town...
And how fortunate for them that the French guy just happened to be there at the same time...so he could beat up the german "beastmaster" he knew in his younger days...when they were together in Europe (such a small place).

Dieing was the best thing that could have happened to Ian Ziering (or what ever that 90210 kids name was)... The sooner he got out of the flaming piece of crap movie, the better... I only stayed watching hoping that the lead lady would loose her top somewhere along the way!!!


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 22, 2003)

Great Savate resource:

http://www.savateaustralia.com/

Tony


----------



## twinkletoes (Aug 30, 2003)

the names Daniel Duby and Salem Assli immediately come to mind.

I have been kicked by a savate-trained kicker, and my legs have never been the same.

~TT


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm supposed to start learning some Savate techniques in JKD soon.


----------



## NYCRonin (Dec 5, 2003)

In the mid 90's, I studied JKD concepts under Neil Caulife -- he had a nice little place in Queens, NY.
Part of the weekly curriculm was Savate and Prof. Assali would do seminars on a fairly regular basis. I also took some private lessons with him.
Arnisadore, you will probably find this an interesting study, I know I did. The kicks, in still photography; initially appear alot like the oriental methods but, as you will find; the actual movement of the kicks is not.
Its history is combat oriented, shoes were often modified street wear shoes that provided hard edges and supported, pointy toes.
In training, you will wear a sneaker type shoe. You will find no 'chambering' to many of the kicks -- they mostly come up the center line, then are 'extended into the target. Targeting is quite precise. In Moo Duk Kwan, you might throw a roundhouse to the stomach. In Savate, the Professor would VERY cleanly aim for specific targets, liver - kidneys - bladder - solar plexus. The toe of the shoe was often the prefered striking area. There is a wheel knick type motion that is similar to the Korean one. They use crescent kick motions also. Low line kicks - chest to lower targets - but they are not adverse to head kicks either. Footwork is similar to western boxing. They do stand more like a boxer - high and mobile - than oriental styles tend to.
The punches are drawn from western boxing BUT, since a kick could be fit in anwhere (and they will be able to kick from a punching range quite well) - you will also find that the punches are not thrown from a deep and 'rooted' position, as in an exclusively boxing mode might be.
Elbows, knees, some throwing and leg sweeping ("Chasse" if I remember the term properly) all will be introduced as you become familiar with the basics.
There is a sporting angle and a very direct combative form also -- the better instructors will be able to show you both...the best will have probably developed respectable skill in either form.
Prof. Assali was also an expert with the blade and walking stick - as would be expected for a street art of combat. This is also different than the better known oriental/FMA methods. It seems to have its root in european fencing for combat - not the olympic style of fencing.

All in all - an excellent combative method with western root and outlook. As I said before, I enjoyed it very much. Empty your tea cup and be prepared for a fine wine.
If Mr. Caulife had not closed his school and moved to Florida...I would have definetly stayed and coninued Savate with the Prof.
-- and although my martial studies are on a very different path now, I would heartily recommend a look into Savate for anyone seeking a well rounded martial course of study.
Good Luck, Arnisadore -- I am certain all present will be interested in hearing about your studies of 'Le Boxxe Francaise'.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 5, 2003)

I'll be picking up a few isolated kicks at first but then we get more of the overall flavor of it I believe!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2003)

The issue of Martial Arts Illustrated (U.K.) that is on the stands now says the French Savate Assoc. has finally reached 30,000 members. World Championships were on 6 Sept., dominated by the French of course, and the following day the Intl. Savate Federation (FIS) held its meeting and elections.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Mar 13, 2004)

Arnisador,

Are these the same trials that were held in Belgium?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 13, 2004)

I think so--I no longer recall for certain!


----------



## Gilbey (Mar 16, 2004)

Modern Savate is an excellent combat sport, with some elements of the earlier martial art remaining.  However, some savateurs are also actively restoring the older (1860s > early 1900s) streetfighting elements, which were preserved in a number of books written by savate masters at the time.  These included walking-stick fighting, knife defense, improvised weapons, dirty grappling, etc.

See http://www.savateaustralia.com/ for online copies of some of the early combat manuals, essays, pix and modern applications.

Gilbey


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Mar 17, 2004)

Very interesting!!

It agree, Savate is a very combat oriented art.

I was also told by my Prof that in Belgium trends are being formed such as teaching Fencing along side Savate with other elements (I can't remember the others... darn) to emulate a more complete learing system. WE haven't had the pleasure at my local gym, but I definately would not complain... hehe.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Mar 17, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I think so--I no longer recall for certain!



oh ok. Sorry for the super late reply. I didn't notice that it was posted solong ago. :uhyeah:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2005)

twinkletoes said:
			
		

> the names Daniel Duby and Salem Assli immediately come to mind.


 
Yes, those are the big ones for Savate. It seems like everyone I've ever met who knew Savate had trained under Mr. Assli.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2005)

Wikipedia entry for Savate:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Savate



> In competitive savate, there are four allowed kinds of kicks, and three kinds of punches.
> 
> Kicks:
> 1. fouette (whip kick), high, medium or low
> ...



This seems a short list, even given that the 4 kicks would be counted as rather more than that in most Oriental systems. Also, no uppercut or overhand punches?


----------

